# When to Start the Pill Again after Egg Collection



## kaosfusion (Oct 24, 2011)

So eggs are out, I am bloated.  I have also been absolutely warned by the clinic not to have sex.  So here is the question:

How soon after Egg Collection can I start taking the pill again?  Will my GP even know that kind of thing?  Should I ask the clinic?  

Thanks!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

on EC.  

I think you may have to wait until you have a period, which should be about 14 days after EC. However that might depend on the pill you are taking. Your GP ought to know because it's essentially no different to you starting the pill again from scratch. 

C~x


----------



## kaosfusion (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Caz - I booked in with my GP.  He loves me, I always throw him those questions which 'we never cover in med school' !  Ha!  I hope I can go back on the Pill.


----------

